# SOS Golden in Calif. needs help !!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Claire's Friend said:


> 5 year old Golden boy in Bishop needs to be rehomed ASAP. Owners are threatening to dump him at the pound. Please contact [email protected] for more info. Transportation out of the area possible.


Hi, I just sent you an email if that is your email address. Hopefully she can help you and get this dog saved. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I sent an email to two different people out there as well. So hopefully we can get this poor dog saved and somewhere safe.


----------



## howie (Mar 26, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> 5 year old Golden boy in Bishop needs to be rehomed ASAP. Owners are threatening to dump him at the pound. Please contact [email protected] for more info. Transportation out of the area possible.


Why are they dumping him?!  I am going to email a friend. It's pretty far but I hope my friend will consider him! Is there any info of the boy?


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

I have written to the poster of the message. Our rescue will have no problem taking the dog.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Yay that is wonderful!!! Thank you so much!! May I ask what your rescue is?


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hope everything works out for this poor dog. Looks like he'll be in good hands soon.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

time4goldens said:


> I have written to the poster of the message. Our rescue will have no problem taking the dog.


Thanks Sharon. I new if she contacted you, which is what I told her to do, you guys would get her. Thanks so much.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I think it is all going to work out!!


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

*California Golden Boy*

I was prompted to join after the response to the post by Calire's Friends on my behalf. Thanks for all the help from everyone, Donna, Sharon and Susan. Unfortunatley there are a few glitches beyond our control...but we're all still hoping for a great outcome Thumbnail is a picture of the cutie...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so glad this worked out for all of you. I know Susan, Donna, and I'm getting to know Sharon due to Ryley's Run. You're working with good people!!!


----------

